# starting a fishing club in springfield township



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i am starting a fishing club for 10-15 year old kids. any one wanting to join or has questoins can either email me on ogf or call me at 330-628-3331


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think you have a great idea. If there is anything I can do to help out, let me know.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where is that...? I've got 5 kids & 4 neighbor girls I take fishing


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Which Springfield Township? What is it near?


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I think he is refering to the one south of Youngstown Ohio.As only one I know of.it is a small one if it be that one.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i did a reverse number look up and it came up in akron,ohio


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think he's referring to the community and lake on Route 224 east of I-77 between Akron and Canton.

Nice catfish lake BTW.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I still say it is out past poland near pass new middle town.think on 193.as there is a small township that way.just more like a cross road then a town.just my hunch.we see when he tells us.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

In his other post he was looking for pike fishing in or around Akron because he cannot travel very far. I would say that he is in the Springfield Twp just south of Akron.

Scott


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

The 628 exchange is usually the Mogadore/Springfield area.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

He's referring to the South Akron area. That's Springfield TOWNSHIP. The area is NorthEast of Green. West of Mogadore. It contains the Village of Lakemore and Springfield Lake.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

buckeye024 said:


> He's referring to the South Akron area. That's Springfield TOWNSHIP. The area is NorthEast of Green. West of Mogadore. It contains the Village of Lakemore and Springfield Lake.


 you are right ,it is right by mogadore. springfield lake sucks for bass though. i cant catch anything with considerable size. but there are way too many small bluegill. i will be opening a tournament as soon as ice-out. i was thinking of doing it in springfield lake but if anyone knows of any other close good bass ponds or lakes please feel free to let me know.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i will also need sponsors to buy equipment, and prizes. you know just to get the tournament under way. if anyone can help out please feel free to.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Castmaster00,
I can't send you a PM. You have the option blocked in your user CP.
Give me a call at 330-948-2018 about a catfish tournament we are having at Springfield Lake in August.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

so what does anyone else think about my idea?


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to fish catfish and carp tournaments there. Those were fun and popular. And the bonus to it would be that your young anglers can fish them even if they are alone because you don't need a boat.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i was thinking that it could be a bass tournament. i heard that there is good smallie fishing there ut ive only seen them. i can never catch them.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Cast,
I can't answer your PM. I'm in the chat room now.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyways, would you and your club like to form a junior division at the NEOCATS tournament at Springfield Lake on August 23rd?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

neocats1 said:


> Anyways, would you and your club like to form a junior division at the NEOCATS tournament at Springfield Lake on August 23rd?


 i was thinking that it could be a multi-fish speicies tournament


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

so does anyone have any ideas about my tournament that i could take into consideration?


----------



## k_redball (Jul 11, 2007)

it may be a good distance drive from springfield but every august there is a 2 day kids fishing derby that is multi species at pymatuning lake i used to go everyear but i turned 16. Pymatuning is a great fishing spot esspecially for crappie which avg. 9-10in. but can get as big as 12 in!!!!!! the site for more info is www.pymatuninglake.com/kids_free_fishing_derby.htm Its alot of fun and pymatuning is a nice big lake for kids explore. if you have boats, the H.P. limit is 10. but there is many good sites on the bank like the causeway which has bathroom facilities too. if your bankfishing, parents need a pa liscense to fish on the PA side but kids can fish free. if you need help on directions or places to bank fish just PM me. i think its great your getting involved with your community to help kids and fishing is a great thing for kids to learn.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Neocats suggestion to join the cat tourney (junior division) would be a good way to learn about tournaments and what it takes to put one together.

I have never fished a tournament....so I have no idea how to organize one.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have not fished a tournament either but i watched shows about tournaments like Bassmaster and stuff like that. so i think that i have a pretty good idea about it.

if anyone would like to sponsor me please speak up now.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

castmaster00 said:


> i have not fished a tournament either but i watched shows about tournaments like Bassmaster and stuff like that. so i think that i have a pretty good idea about it.
> 
> if anyone would like to sponsor me please speak up now.


If you don't mind me askn, how old are you?

BTW, you should probably know Springfield Lake does not "suck" for bass, far from it!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cull'in said:


> If you don't mind me askn, how old are you?
> 
> BTW, you should probably know Springfield Lake does not "suck" for bass, far from it!


14 and yes it does!!! i fish there almost every day , trying to get some bass. why how do you catch them?


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

i would suggest beginning with the clubs/activities type moderator in your school. We started a fishing club in our high school and it really took off well. There is bound to be a teacher or faculty member that likes fishing and would be willing to help.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

lunder said:


> i would suggest beginning with the clubs/activities type moderator in your school. We started a fishing club in our high school and it really took off well. There is bound to be a teacher or faculty member that likes fishing and would be willing to help.


our school just went through cuts and thus i cant go through the school. and there is no moderator. what high school do you go to?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Yeah Lunder, what HS do you go to. ROFLMAO


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Padua FRanciscan. About 25 years ago.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> i would suggest beginning with the clubs/activities type moderator in your school. We started a fishing club in our high school and it really took off well. There is bound to be a teacher or faculty member that likes fishing and would be willing to help.


Springfield Schools in Summit County was in fiscal emergency a couple of years back. I think they are in fiscal caution right now but supposed to have a $4,000,000 deficit by the end of the school year 2008.
You won't get anything done about your club through the school. 
However a teacher who likes to fish may be willing and able to help you out on their own time.
P.S. I've had the best luck for bass in Springfield Lake for bass over in front of the rollerskating rink. Don't know whether that building is still there though.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cast, at 14, I would suggest entering youth tournaments before trying to schedule and set-up your own self-run tourneys. The best ones, and the ones that happen on a regular basis are complicated for a beginner. Plugging for sponsorships won't get you far. I really respect your passion for the sport and desire to get others involved, but start small and be realistic. Perhaps you should enter or attend the NEOCATS tourney as it is on the same lake you'd like to have your own. 

This will give you a better idea of how a tournament, especially a local tournament, is run. Watching 30 minute shows about the Bassmaster gives you very little idea of what is involved as those shows are edited drastically and are there more for entertainment than education.

Please don't take this as criticism at all, I'm just trying to give you a few suggestions. I also live in Springfield, but usually head to Nimisila to do my fishing. Maybe I'll run into you at Springfield Pond, er Lake, sometime after the ice melts.

In any event, good luck.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

My schedule won't allow me to be involved full-time, but I am willing to offer advice and support whenever possible. I still could not answer your PM. Saus you don't allow PM or email throught the board.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

jcustunner24 is right. The is a lot more involved in running a good tournament than just weighing fish. The Weigh-in takes the least amount of time and is the easiest part of the tournament.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Springfield Schools in Summit County was in fiscal emergency a couple of years back. I think they are in fiscal caution right now but supposed to have a $4,000,000 deficit by the end of the school year 2008.
> You won't get anything done about your club through the school.
> However a teacher who likes to fish may be willing and able to help you out on their own time.
> P.S. I've had the best luck for bass in Springfield Lake for bass over in front of the rollerskating rink. Don't know whether that building is still there though.


yeah its still there and maybe we could hook up in the spring or summer and go fishing there.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

well then maybe ill just start out by getting a club organized and get a feel for the tournaments before starting one of my own. thanks a lot guys


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

By merely posting on this site you've sort of already joined a fishing club. I haven't been here long or posted much, but there is a wealth of knowledge on this site from some veteran fishermen (and women) of Ohio waters.

It's tough when you're still too young to drive, but I'm sure you've got a friend or two about to turn 16 and that will open up a wealth of opportunities.

Get out to Nimisila, as it's not too far from Springfield (it's a 6 minute drive from my front door) and is one of Northern Ohio's best largemouth lakes.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

We were lucky. Our biology teacher was a lake erie charter captain during his summer "vacation". He really made the thing take off, but without students expressing an interest it probably would not have happened. the cost to the school was minimal as it was a "pay to play" program. 

It is will be more difficult in a system in financial distress though it may be worth a shot to try. What have you got to lose?


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

castmaster00 said:


> well then maybe ill just start out by getting a club organized and get a feel for the tournaments before starting one of my own. thanks a lot guys


Its cool that you want to pursue this. It might take a year or two to hook up with others around your age that are interested in fishing. In the mean time, maybe the cat tourney that neocat does on Springfield might be a good way to learn how to "build" a tournament.

Some of these cat guys catch some huge fish. My buddy got a 7 pounder at West Branch in the fall while fishing for crappie. On an ultralight, with 6# test, it took him 20 minutes to bring that fish to the net! Great fun.

Good luck building your club. It's a good idea. Keep us posted.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

If you will send me your phone number I will pass it on to one of the NEOCATS team captains who said he will help you out. He has a son that loves to fish and with two of you, that makes a club. email me at [email protected] or call me at 330-948-2018.
Jeff


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

lunder said:


> We were lucky. Our biology teacher was a lake erie charter captain during his summer "vacation". He really made the thing take off, but without students expressing an interest it probably would not have happened. the cost to the school was minimal as it was a "pay to play" program.
> 
> It is will be more difficult in a system in financial distress though it may be worth a shot to try. What have you got to lose?


my reputation. oh,wait! i never had one


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Being a long resident of the Lakmore/Springfield Twp. area, and a longtime fisherman of Springfield Lake, I must say that the lake is a good place to fish from a boat. The shoreline at Dodds Park is easy access, but I never had alot of luck there. There are no good maps of the lake, and the majority of information about the structure in the lake tha I have has either been passed down to me from my relatives, or by my own doing.

I agree with the other suggestions already given. Specifically the ones that say you should get your feet wet with being involved with some already established fishing groups and tourneyments. It isn't as easy as setting up a tourneyment and getting sponsors.

In regards to hosting some sort of event at Springfield Lake, I would sugggest you check with both Lakemore and Springfield Twp Trustee members before moving forward with a tourneyment on that lake. If you were to launch on the Lakemore side, your going to have to pay a launch fee for each boat, and if you launch on the springfield side, there is lack of parking, and there is also a fee based on the honor system.

I commend your thoughts in regards to putting together a club for those younger to fish in, I just think you should take some time and look into other clubs that have already done it and are doing it now.

flash--------------------------------------------out


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

KSUFLASH said:


> Being a long resident of the Lakmore/Springfield Twp. area, and a longtime fisherman of Springfield Lake, I must say that the lake is a good place to fish from a boat. The shoreline at Dodds Park is easy access, but I never had alot of luck there. There are no good maps of the lake, and the majority of information about the structure in the lake tha I have has either been passed down to me from my relatives, or by my own doing.
> 
> I agree with the other suggestions already given. Specifically the ones that say you should get your feet wet with being involved with some already established fishing groups and tourneyments. It isn't as easy as setting up a tourneyment and getting sponsors.
> 
> ...


is there any place to fish from shore and get sme good fish that you know of?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nope

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

cast... i live near springfield lake and was once in your exact position concerning the fishin. send me a pm and we'll go from there. i know that lake like the back of my hand. in fact that lake is so unique that you never do really figure it out. you just get lucky from one season to the next.


Ross


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

does anyone know of some good people that might be interested in getting into my club?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

does anyone know of any teenagers that would like to get into my club after ice out, please pm me. thank you


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> does anyone know of any teenagers that would like to get into my club after ice out, please pm me. thank you


Use that thing you're sitting in front of, and print out a couple of flyers with your contact info in it. Post it on the wall at the Gander Mountain in North Canton and I'm sure you'll get some hits.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> Use that thing you're sitting in front of, and print out a couple of flyers with your contact info in it. Post it on the wall at the Gander Mountain in North Canton and I'm sure you'll get some hits.


thanks. i think ill try that.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

On top of that, how far do you live from Pressler between Killian and Krumroy. If you ever want to tag along for some Nimi shore fishing, you could hitch a ride out there with me. (With your parents permission of course -- too many weirdos out there for my 28 yr. old self to just swing into your driveway unannounced)


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> On top of that, how far do you live from Pressler between Killian and Krumroy. If you ever want to tag along for some Nimi shore fishing, you could hitch a ride out there with me. (With your parents permission of course -- too many weirdos out there for my 28 yr. old self to just swing into your driveway unannounced)


thats true , its sad what this world is coming to ain't it? call first .ill pm my phone number.im sure that my dad might be able to come too,(he'll have to come probably.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Does your dad have a vehicle? If you're both coming I'd be happy to meet you both out there, but if pops has a vehicle he can drive you both. How's the bullying coming along?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

pretty good. i finally decked the kid


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Then why didn't you respond with that info to the 8 pages of advice you recieved (very little of which recommended that kinda of action) from many very concerned members???

And...why haven't you responded to my PM asking how you're able to spend so much time at school posting on the internet???

Color me curious.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I'm sorry...and I apologize to all the members involved in Castmaster's threads in advance...because...because...I'm probably wrong again...but...something stinks. I can't stand watching you guys coddle a ruse.

Castmaster, you write-- *"pretty good. i finally decked the kid."*

Since you first posted about your problem last Friday at lunch time, and school was not in session Monday, did you "deck" the kid yesterday or today? Were there consequences to your action? 

More importantly, are you a kid with a vivid imagination, or an adult shaking down another group of adults whose only crime is a love of angling???

Please respond and let everyone know what a jerk I am.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Misfit may want to lock this one down too.
LMJ


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Misfit may want to lock this one down too.
> LMJ


Agreed. Back to fishing.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i just did sorry for the inconvinience.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wiper Swiper said:


> I'm sorry...and I apologize to all the members involved in Castmaster's threads in advance...because...because...I'm probably wrong again...but...something stinks. I can't stand watching you guys coddle a ruse.
> 
> Castmaster, you write-- *"pretty good. i finally decked the kid."*
> 
> ...



i am a thirteen year old teen and how does something stink? there are kids younger than me that can speak and type better than i can. and yes i did. it was after school. im starting to think that you have serious trust issues.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Castmaster, he's probably wondering why you would start a post that got a lot of responses and never bother to come back to it. Doesn't seem to be a normal reaction.


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

is there an application process that you have to complete to be in your fishing club???:! :!   :G !%


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Castmaster, I'm not going to spend any more time with the specifics of your time stamps. If I'm seeing ghosts, then again, I apologize. When I looked at them the other day it struck me that the vast majority were during the school day, at times very frequent during a couple hour time period, but never consistant with a 3 mod study hall. I have 13 and 14 year old sons who go to a brand new school, and I've ask both of them if they would ever have the latitude while using the computors to post unsupervised on non-educational sites. Without hesitation, the both stated that non-educational sites are blocked. Perhaps your school has more liberal policies, I find it a little hard to believe, but perhaps they do. 

When you post in the evenings, I guessing that's a friend's computor?

You bullying problem had me confused for two reasons. After asking for advice from strangers in a manner that touched many here, there was no sense of urgency by you in retrieving and responding to the many heart-felt personal experiences offered in your support. When pressed for an update in this thread, you simply stated that you decked the kid...I'm sorry, but if you had the ability to end it that easily, how did it get to the point that you were compelled to seek advice here? What finally gave you the courage(?) to stand-up to the bully with a physical conclusion? Folks here weren't advocating that end.

I'm sure that you're smart enough to know that posting you phone number is a bad idea. It was a lapse in judgement when you did so. With all the commercials out there cautioning against it, I was surprised to see that you had. 

I'm well aware of the pressure kids experience while trying to "fit in". Like I said, I've got two boys your age. "Trust" is something we work on every day. I'm not a stranger to the concept, nor do I have issues with it. It is the bedrock of our father/son relationships. My sons at times push the envelope of that trust. They're kids...they're still learning the true definition. I guess that's why my radar seems to be on for anything out of the ordinary. Believe me, it's not an easy task. I've blown it a couple times with the boys, and likewise been unpleasently surprised with the truth behind what I assumed were fairly harmless questions that just kept begging for more questions.

What I'm saying is that trust is something you earn. I only know you by how you have presented yourself here. Again, I'm sorry, but I'm not overly impressed with your to date presentation. I am most likely wrong with my conspiracy theories, but not wrong in asking troubling questions about the inconsistances of your posting. 

It should go without saying, but trust no one you've only conversed with on the internet. 

Good luck with your fishing, and fitting in. You don't owe me anything further, but I do think acknowledging the members who offered you advice would go a long way in earning everyone's trust.

Peace on you--Bill


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Call me a hijacker...

HE"S THIRTEEN !!!!

For the love of God... allow the boy to continue to explore his prosocial activity of hopefully getting a positive group underway at Springfield.

That's all he's lookn' for here...

Such negative energies from ADULTS with such "cautious" words...no stinkn' wonder.

Good luck Cast- email me if you get somethin' underway. I'd love to help further your cause with some goodies for all if you stick with it and work it out.

YAWN...

nip


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

That's funny, Nip!

And here I had you pegged as the guy most likely to prosecute the kid for his assault!

Thanks for reinforcing my optimism with our juvenile court system.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I am on ohiogamefishing all the time while i am at school. It was not blocked at any of the schools that i went to.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

schwing343 said:


> is there an application process that you have to complete to be in your fishing club???:! :!   :G !%


no why do you want to join?


----------

